# Hilfe, Wildentenmutter mit 9 Jungen im Teich



## eve120 (16. Juli 2008)

Bin überfordert und weis nicht was ich tun soll. Solange die __ Enten als Paar kamen habe ich sie vertrieben. Aber die Jungen sind noch so winzig und können bestimmt nicht __ fliegen. Wer hat einen Rat für mich?


----------



## karsten. (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Wildentenmutter mit 9 Jungen im Teich*

sei ein tierlieber Gastgeber !  




genieße es 
und 
räum später auf


----------



## katja (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Wildentenmutter mit 9 Jungen im Teich*

hallo chris!

tja, es scheint ihnen wohl bei dir zu gefallen!  

nee, mal im ernst!

solange die küken noch nicht __ fliegen können.....warum lässt du sie nicht einfach bei dir groß werden?


----------



## Superjo40 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Wildentenmutter mit 9 Jungen im Teich*

...bring die Küken zu mir - ich ziehe sie groß. Du hast ausgesprochen Glück und solltest es tatsächlich dringend genießen!!  
Gruß aus Fulda JO


----------



## katja (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Wildentenmutter mit 9 Jungen im Teich*

ich nochmal!

schau mal hier ab beitrag 10 https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16415/?q=enten



also pass sogar sehr gut auf sie auf, ja?


----------



## eve120 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Wildentenmutter mit 9 Jungen im Teich*

Hallo Katja, hallo Karsten,

ich finde sie ja auch allerliebst, weis nur nicht was mein Hund und meine 3 Katzen davon halten.


----------



## eve120 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Wildentenmutter mit 9 Jungen im Teich*

Hallo Katja,

hatte den Beitrag auch schon gefunden.


----------



## Barbor (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Wildentenmutter mit 9 Jungen im Teich*

Hallo Chris

eigentlich wundert mich das die __ Enten bei dir sind wenn du Hund und Katze hast.Oder sind die nicht oft im Garten. Meine Hunde jagen alle Vögel bei uns aus dem garten.:crazy 
Aber jetzt kannst du die kleinen nicht mehr wegschicken mußt sie jetzt ein wenig vor deinen Haustieren schützten.


Lieben Gruß Ulli


----------



## katja (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Wildentenmutter mit 9 Jungen im Teich*

hallo chris!

so wie in beitrag 15 gezeigt, kannst du es nicht vor hund und katz sichern?

oder irgendwie anders?


----------



## eve120 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Wildentenmutter mit 9 Jungen im Teich*

Ich werde versuchen, sie zu schützen. Hund und Katze haben sie auch schon staunend bewundert. Im Augenblick sitzt die Entenmutter am Ufer und hat alle Jungen unter ihrem Gefieder.


----------



## eve120 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Wildentenmutter mit 9 Jungen im Teich*

Hallo Katja,

ich kenne ihr Nest nicht. Habe die letzte Zeit keine __ Enten mehr auf meinem Teich gesehen. Sie war heute morgen plötzlich da. Der Erpel ist nicht dabei. Warte mal ab, ob sie bleibt.


----------



## eve120 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Wildentenmutter mit 9 Jungen im Teich*

Hallo J0,

Fulda ist bisserl weit. Willst du sie nicht abholen?


----------



## Superjo40 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Wildentenmutter mit 9 Jungen im Teich*

wohin muss ich fahren?

JO


----------



## CoolNiro (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Wildentenmutter mit 9 Jungen im Teich*

Hallo Chris, 

falls Du gar nicht damit zurecht kommst,
Feuerwehren haben da normal Erfahrung,
sammeln alle sammt Mutter ein und
lassen Sie an geeigneter Gewässerstelle
wieder frei.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## eve120 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Wildentenmutter mit 9 Jungen im Teich*

Danke für die guten Ratschläge. Hatte mich schon damit abgefunden, dass mein Privatzoo ungewollt vergrößert wird, aber vor einer Stunde ist die Entenmutter, hinter ihr die 9 Kücken über den Rasen Richtung Grundstücksgrenze (ich wohne außerhalb) abgewatschelt. Leider mußte ich ans Telefon. Als ich nach dem telefonieren alles abgesucht habe, waren alle spurlos verschwunden. Bin gleichzeitig traurig, aber auch erleichtert wegen meiner anderen Tiere.


----------



## Olli.P (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Wildentenmutter mit 9 Jungen im Teich*

Hi Chris,

ist denn in er Nähe noch irgendwo ein Gewässer das die vllt. *"nur zu Besuch" *waren....


----------



## eve120 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe, Wildentenmutter mit 9 Jungen im Teich*

Hi Oli,

ja der Dorfteich (Löschteich) ca. 500 m und die Saale ca. 1,5 km. Auf dem Dorfteich habe ich aber noch nie __ Enten gesehen. Ich denke mal das die kleinen gestern bei mir ihren ersten Schwimmversuch gemacht haben.


----------

